# Old Sports Announcer List



## Mets82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello. I was wondering if you could help me out. Is there anyway that anybody could list the old nfl, nba, ncaa, nhl and mlb announcers? What I mean is to list them by week. Ex., Week 1 1980 nfl regular season, Saints at. Giants-with and then you fill in the announcers. Another ex., NBA Eastern Conference 1st round, Knicks vs. Bullets and then fill in the announcers. Same goes for NBA, NHL, NCAA. I would try to go to the506.com but to make a long story short I have been banned from the site. 
So could anyone help me please??


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

This subject is covered by many posters at a board called "sports broadcasting history" at www.the506.com .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mets82 said:


> ...I would try to go to the506.com but to make a long story short I have been banned from the site.
> ...


Hmmm...

From another thread, posted 01-14-09:


Mets82 said:


> Can you help me?
> Hello, I'm new to the site and I was wondering if you could help me out.I'm having trouble getting into a website. *The website is the506.com*. Everytime I try to register I have to click on an email to activate it. When I do it says that there's an error:This user was not pre-registered or the allowed time span of 24 hours expired!
> That's a complete lie. When I get the email it says I'm pre-registered!!! When I click on the link to register it says I'm not pre-registered and the 24 hrs. to activate it expired. I try to activate it as soon as I get the email.
> Then I figure it's worth to shot to try logging in. When that happens it says my username or my password don't match which is a lie.I've emailed the webmaster but I still don't understand and I still can't register.
> ...


----------



## Mets82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> From another thread, posted 01-14-09:


The thing is that I finally was able to register and become a member of the506.com soon after that. What happened later was that the506.com changed there server or something and I had forgotten my password. So the506.com was supposed to send me the new password in my email. I never got it. I tried a few times and I never got it. So I told JP a few times about it and he never responded.

Then he banned me. I tried apologizing on his facebook and twitter pages, he ignored me and banned me from them too. I went to one of JP's followers on twitter and facebook to tell him that I was apologizing and if you could relay that message to JP but nothing ever came of it. I tried a couple of JP's followers on twitter and told them that I do apologize and to relay that message to JP but nothing ever came from it.

Right now, all I am doing now is trying to find a website with old sports schedules and announcers and if someone can help me I would appreciate it.


----------

